# Happy Mother's Day....



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone(Joe) that Sunday is Mother's Day and to say Happy Mother's Day to all the mother's out there... 


Funny, I just found out that Europe doesn't have a Mother's Day in May but celebrates in March...strange eh?

anyhoo....*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!!*


----------



## Patrick (May 5, 2010)

All these specially allocated days are sad. :lone:


----------



## NaClmine (May 5, 2010)

Question...obviously my wife is not my mother, and our children have all grown up and moved away. Shoudl I get my wife a Mother's Day gift/card? If so, why?


----------



## Patrick (May 5, 2010)

NaClmine said:


> Question...obviously my wife is not my mother, and our children have all grown up and moved away. Shoudl I get my wife a Mother's Day gift/card? If so, why?


 

Yes, because she's a woman. No other logic is required.


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2010)

For the sake of argument I'd say because she is the mother of your children, whether or not they are present. That said, I'm not getting mine a Mother's Day card.


----------



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

Mermaid hit it right on the head, Na.... Yes, get her a card, candy and take her out to eat! 

There are a lot of us, Mod...that would pick other parents if we could, but unfortunatly that is not an option...all you can do is try to be a better parent to your children...and try to forgive and forget...I know the forgetting is hard though...


----------



## blackthorn (May 5, 2010)

Aaagh is it that close already?! Gotta make sure to nab a card para mi madre!!


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2010)

terrib said:


> Mermaid hit it right on the head, Na.... Yes, get her a card, candy and take her out to eat!
> 
> There are a lot of us, Mod...that would pick other parents if we could, but unfortunatly that is not an option...all you can do is  try to be a better parent to your children...and try to forgive and forget...I know the forgetting is hard thought...


 My mother is getting a card. Denise isn't. She doesn't want one. She wants a potted pansy, peach and purple. I have nothing against my mother. If she wants a potted pansy I can send her one too.


----------



## alanmt (May 5, 2010)

We'll have to deal with this in a few years.  Since Sophia has no mother, we think we will let her make a card or get a gift for her grandmothers or whatever female relative she would like to honor at that time.  Yes, one of her two dads is more the mother type, but I don't think he really wants the title of mom.


----------



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

oh sorry, I misunderstood, my bad...love the idea about the potted pansy... Peach and purple...cute!

Good idea, Alan!


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

terrib said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone(Joe) that Sunday is Mother's Day and to say Happy Mother's Day to all the mother's out there...



Have no fear. You can't live down forgetting something like Mother's Day. This year, for once, I already have her presents and they are even wrapped -- a record for me. The girls made things from clay, which a friend of mine fired.


----------



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

I am smiling...how cute...I remember once my son's class made cook books for Mother's Day...the teacher went around and asked each student what their mother cooked best and how they thought she made it... the kids named all kinds of dishes from fried chicken to roast and beans...all big meals... and it was so funny how they thought it was prepared....when it came to my son, he said I cooked Pizza the best...when the teacher asked him how I made it he said she just opens the box and puts it in the oven. The teacher laughed when she handed me mine...lol.


----------



## Sigg (May 5, 2010)

NaClmine said:


> Question...obviously my wife is not my mother, and our children have all grown up and moved away. Shoudl I get my wife a Mother's Day gift/card? If so, why?



Better than a card would be to call up your kids and ask them to call their mother, and tell them not to let on that it was you who reminded them.


----------



## Sigg (May 5, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Have no fear. You can't live down forgetting something like Mother's Day. This year, for once, I already have her presents and they are even wrapped -- a record for me. The girls made things from clay, which a friend of mine fired.


 
I am fortunate that my mom despises days like mother's day, she says it's just an excuse to ignore your mother the other 364 days of the year.



> Yes, one of her two dads is more the mother type, but I don't think he really wants the title of mom


 
must be the _other_ guy, because alan is a manly man.


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

terrib said:


> I remember once my son's class made cook books for Mother's Day...the teacher went around and asked each student what their mother cooked best and how they thought she made it...



Heh. That's really funny. What a great idea.

This is our first year home schooling, so it occurred to me that the kids would not be making the usual Mother's Day gifts at school. So, I went and bought some clay and told them to have at it. Not quite sure what to call whatever it is they came up with -- bowls, dishes or something. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

Sigg said:


> I am fortunate that my mom despises days like mother's day, she says it's just an excuse to ignore your mother the other 364 days of the year.



Well, I don't buy that. If you ignore your mom the other 364, there's some truth to it. Otherwise, it's a good day to do something extra.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 5, 2010)

I've got a tough one this year. I'm broke as, and it's been a really hard shitty time for mum. 
I want to do something good with limited funds and limited time.

I did take her legal situation with my Dad into my hands this week and have started mediating between them to get something happening.
I should've been a lawyer.


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, especially given what you're mom is going through. The thing is, I bet she won't care if you buy her anything or not. Just a card with heart-felt message, or flower or something will be enough. Mom's are easy to please. I think they mostly want to know you are thinking of them.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I think I can manage some nougat (her favourite) and a card. Thanks Joe 

Now if only my best friend (whose birthday is on Mother's Day) was so easily pleased.


----------



## Kat (May 5, 2010)

My mom's birthday often falls on Mother's day. Not this year but it means two gifts within the same week. 

My sister and I went in together and bought her a waffle maker/sandwich maker/grill. I traded some work and got a hand dyed scarf and goat's milk soap.
Sat. she's doing some kind of event and I told her I would volunteer if she needed me. Then Sunday we'll do some kind of dinner at her house. My step dad usually bbqs and if I'm lucky I'll get some fresh salmon or steelhead.


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> My sister and I went in together and bought her a waffle maker/sandwich maker/grill.



You can get away with that. For men, it's best to follow the old saying -- "Never buy a woman a gift that plugs in."


----------



## Like a Fox (May 5, 2010)

Oh shut up Zen.


----------



## Kat (May 5, 2010)

JosephB said:


> You can get away with that. For men, it's best to follow the old saying -- "Never buy a woman a gift that plugs in."


 
It depends on the woman. One of my fav gifts has been my bread maker. This year my husband got me a composter, doesn't plug in but it falls into the useful appliance type category. I wouldn't appreciate jewelry, I have very picky tastes.


----------



## JosephB (May 5, 2010)

Kat said:


> It depends on the woman. One of my fav gifts has been my bread maker. This year my husband got me a composter, doesn't plug in but it falls into the useful appliance type category. I wouldn't appreciate jewelry, I have very picky tastes.



I'm getting jewelry for my wife. I know her taste pretty well. And there's a particular jewelry designer she really likes, so I'm pretty safe if I buy that. She doesn't like to cook, so anything to do with that is out.


----------



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

I am laughing at you Zen...I never know if you are teasing or not.. 

And don't worry about the money, Fox...you can make her a card on the internet and put in some IOU's....like cleaning her car...cleaning her house...helping her with the yard...cooking her a dinner....etc...mother's love that!


----------



## Sigg (May 5, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Well, I don't buy that. If you ignore your mom the other 364, there's some truth to it. Otherwise, it's a good day to do something extra.



Meh, that's what her birthday is for, at least it's not a catch-all hallmark holiday.  But my family doesn't give gifts for any occasion anyhow, birthdays included.  That's the way I like it, I'd prefer to just have dinner with my parents for my birthday instead of getting a gift.


----------



## Patrick (May 5, 2010)

terrib said:


> I am laughing at you Zen...I never know if you are teasing or not..
> 
> And don't worry about the money, Fox...you can make her a card on the internet and put in some IOU's....like cleaning her car...cleaning her house...helping her with the yard...cooking her a dinner....etc...mother's love that!



I guess this demolishes Joseph's notion that a mother is easy to please.


----------



## terrib (May 5, 2010)

lol...behave Patrick or you can help me with my computer problems next time....


----------



## Red_Venus (May 6, 2010)

Ah yes, Mother's Day. The day to reflect on 9 months of straight puking, strange cravings (pickles dipped in chocolate milkshakes, anyone?..I know, I know. "No wonder you were puking, Red Venus," you're saying), the swelling, the stretch marks, the giant belly, the mood swings, topped-off by the hours of the worst pain you've ever experienced in your life...did I mention I went throught the process twice? Ah yes, Mother's Day. *sigh*

IT WAS SO WORTH IT.

View attachment 954


----------



## Kat (May 6, 2010)

They are adorable. Love the faces, lol


----------



## Red_Venus (May 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to all you hard-working, devoted, wise, patient, unselfish, and especially, loving moms.


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

What about the other ones, Joe? Are ya trying to give them a complex? You know the rules, everyone gets a trophy. What about the selfish drunken ones?
*ducks*
Not that there's any here, just sayin'.


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2010)

OK. How about Selfish, Drunken Mother's Day. I'll email Hallmark and get it in the works.


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if there's something like that already.


----------

